# Cooler sale and free shipping



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

FYI Black Rock Coolers is having a "permits are out" sale and free shipping for a short time


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lT49TEIK4k*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lT49TEIK4k


Black Rock Coolers said:


> FYI Black Rock Coolers is having a "permits are out" sale and free shipping for a short time


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

110 liter one is nearly 5% off according to this site:

Featured Products - Black Rock Coolers


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

The free shipping is where you really save on this sale.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Is that a custom home made aluminum foil over cardboard liner in the video?

Anyone recommend those, whatever it is?

Is this possibly an upgrade to a plain cardboard spacer for dry ice?

=========

Secondly, is the stated capacity accurate?
If it is within a percent that is a big plus in this industry.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

The bubble foil was from home depot used for ducting. The foil worked too good with these coolers, it was a real pain everything was frozen in too solid, at pierce we had to chisel out about 50lbs of ice. The trip I just finished in Sep we still had ice 25 days from home no foil (you just don't need it.)
On the web site we have the actual inside capacity level to the lower top lip. 150=146qts, 110=110qts, ect. you could squeeze a little more in on top.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Black Rock.

That's a nice offer on your cooler. It was good timing too as I'm been looking at options to fit my 36" Madcatr frame. I would appreciate some further comments about your capacity, specifically cans, as it seems, given the interior dimensions of your 110 cooler that it holds a lot more cans than some other comparable sized ones. Thx for any info. I've pasted some of the info I've been collecting below:

Black Rock 110 qt
External 34 x 19 x 19. 38 lbs. 
Internal 29 x 15 x 15
Holds 128 cans + 4 bags of ice
On sale for $424 plus free shipping


Icey Tek 150 qt Cube style: $449 shipping $80
top: 33 X 22.5 X 22.75 (height)” Bottom: 30 X 20” weight 34# Inside w/ lid open-27 X 17.25 X 18.5”
Plastic latches w/ replacements $30 pr. Seat cushion $145 
No handles. 



Icey Tek 120 qt. super insulated Cube: $479 shipping ?
top-38.75 x 25.5 x 22.75” bottom-35.5 x 21.75” inside w/ lid open – 29 x 16 x 15”
weight – 48#



Canyon Coolers Outfitter 125: $430 shipping: free
Top: 35 X 20.25 X 20.25 (height)” Bottom: 33.5 X 19.63” Rope handles ??Upgrade to butterfly latches??
Max can capacity: 98 “ideal can capacity” - 81 inside – 28 x 16 x 16 (height)”
Lid 2.25” front wall 2.1” back wall 1.75” side walls 1.8 – 2.75” floor 1.5-2.0”
weight - 42#



Yeti Tundra 110
37 x 18 x 20 (height)” bottom – 35 5/8” x 15” inside 31 x12.5 x 13.75 (height)” weight – 39#
65 cans / 101 lbs of ice


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

A lot of the manufactures use the overall outside displacement as their size reference. I didn't learn that till we set one of our coolers next to a competitor and found our smaller quart size cooler was larger than their “larger quart size cooler”.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

But the Canyon Cooler claims almost the same internal dimensions, just one inch shorter in length and holds 98 cans w/o ice or 81 with "the necessary amount" (their words when I called) of ice.

Your's seems to hold a LOT more cans for pretty much the same external and internal dimensions. And I think I've read that your wall, lid, and floor specs are at least similar if not thicker than some others.

Interested in your cooler.

Thx

- Jon


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

If the internal dimensions are that close, then the can count should be roughly the same. I don't know why the discrepancy, but perhaps how the cans are set in? I can say for certain that we actually did fit that number in the cooler. We did it the slow way--bought cans, bought bag ice, and loaded everything in the coolers by hand to get can capacity counts for every size. 128 cans plus ice was tight, but it's been done, and we have pics. We did take the cans out of the 6 pack rings and boxes (wouldn't want those on the river anyway) and so they nested together a little tighter. 

Bottom line: both brands at that size hold a LOT of whatever you are wanting to haul.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Thx for the info. Sounds like a great cooler. Appreciate the sale/shipping offer.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Andy,

Can you provide the exterior bottom dimensions for your 110 qt cooler? To see how it fits in frame.

Also, your web site notes 183 cans - I'm guessing this is w/o ice?

110L EXPEDITION Cooler - Black Rock Coolers

Thx


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

So sorry - missed seeing your question come in on this thread.

The 110L Black Rock Cooler is approx 32" x 17.5" at the base.

As for the can count: yes, that's without ice. We re-did the can counts with ice, and missed updating that on the website. Headed there now to fix. It should read 128 cans + 4 bags ice. 

Thanks for your questions.


----------

